# Moto Honda C90 Supercub, diagrama electrico



## fdesergio (Jul 20, 2011)

Buen dia , tengo esta motocicleta HONDA C90 supercub, la cual tiene en muy mal estado el cableado electrico (le quitaron partes) y quiero reparalo todo nuevamente, el problema es que no encuentro el diagrama por ningun lado pues el que se encuentra facilmente es de un modelo C90-C70  econopower (faro o farola frontal redonda) que es diferente pues usa bateria de 6V y la supercub usa bateria de 12V y el faro o farola frontal es rectangular , si alguien me ayuda se lo agradecere, aca una foto de la moto, que segun encontre es muy usada en Colombia y resto de sudamerica, chauuuuuu


----------

